# Grape Skins versus Non Grape Skins Kits



## RCGoodin (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello All,

I have made many kits. Non included grape skins. Ebay has the WE Eclipse Lodi Old Vines Zinfandel with and without grape skins. They are the same price; $165.95.

Can anyone explain the difference? Does one produce a better taste?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


Eclipse Lodi Old Vines Zinfandel with Grape Skins Wine Making Kit by Winexpert


----------



## joshs (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't think that WE makes any Eclipse red wines without grape skins EXCEPT the Pinot Noir. Nevermind give you the option to buy one with or without. 

Maybe I missed it though...

-Josh

EDIT: If given the option though, I would buy the one with hands down.


----------



## RCGoodin (Jun 11, 2013)

Here is the listing on Ebay. It seems they are selling the kit with and without grape skins. It might be an ad from two different distributors and one doesn't mention it comes with grape skins.

Question? Does it take extra equipment to process a kit with grape skins? Or, is it like a fruit pack that goes in the fermentation bucket and discarded after fermentation?


----------



## joshs (Jun 11, 2013)

If it were me, I would by from the site sponsor Brew and Wine Supply. Great service and better pricing. 

The only additional equipment you need it something to push the "cap" (the bag of grapes) down with. You can use a giant brewing spoon or a large potato masher if you have either. 

-Josh


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 11, 2013)

Iit should be a very good kit, but I don't think they even make one without skins. And Josh is right - buy it from Doug (Brew and Wine Supply). You'll likely get better service, and you'll definitely pay less than the Ebay listing.

Regarding you question on the grapes, it's just a fruit pack that gets discarded. No special equipment required.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 11, 2013)

RCG, I believe that is two pictures of the same kit which has grape skins. (Just had one delivered this week) I think the confusion is in the description that the sellers placed on eBay. One mentioned the grape skins and one did not.

BTW, I ordered it from one of our sponsors (Brew & Wine supply) and I beat that price including delivery and a 1 pound bag of K-meta. Great service and quick delivery.


----------



## robie (Jun 11, 2013)

Rocky said:


> RCG, I believe that is two pictures of the same kit which has grape skins. (Just had one delivered this week) I think the confusion is in the description that the sellers placed on eBay. One mentioned the grape skins and one did not.
> 
> BTW, I ordered it from one of our sponsors (Brew & Wine supply) and I beat that price including delivery and a 1 pound bag of K-meta. Great service and quick delivery.



The skins add some body and more TDS (total dissolved solids), which give the wine more depth and length of taste. Also means the wine will need to age longer in order to plateau. IMO, when available, always choose the kit with skins.

Put the grape skins in a mesh bag, so you don't have to deal with the skins stopping up the siphon. Every other day sanitize your hands and squeeze the liquid out of the mesh bag, then put it back into the fermenter.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have this kit in a carboy now. When both my wife and I read the directions we thought there was oak to go into the primary. There is none for this kit. I did add extra oak cubes after the ones they included, it didn't seem to be Italy enough.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Jun 11, 2013)

whoa those kits are expensive.

My local merchant has these for 110$ + tax
and the RJS winery series for 89$ + tax


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 12, 2013)

Your in Canada close to the source!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 12, 2013)

I agree Doug and Brew and Wine Supply are a hard combo to beat on the Eclipse kits. Great service as well!


----------



## LoveTheWine (Jun 12, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> Your in Canada close to the source!



Wine supplies are probably the only thing cheaper up here


----------



## RCGoodin (Jun 12, 2013)

Rocky said:


> RCG, I believe that is two pictures of the same kit which has grape skins. (Just had one delivered this week) I think the confusion is in the description that the sellers placed on eBay. One mentioned the grape skins and one did not.
> 
> BTW, I ordered it from one of our sponsors (Brew & Wine supply) and I beat that price including delivery and a 1 pound bag of K-meta. Great service and quick delivery.


 
I stand before you a better educated man.

First, thanks to all for all your responses.

Secondly, I now better understand supporting our sponsors, Brew and Wine Supply. I will always check there first, and last.

I will order from Doug in the next month and I look forward to working with my first kit with a grape skins pack.

Happy fermenting to all of you.


----------



## Dugger (Jun 12, 2013)

LoveTheWine said:


> whoa those kits are expensive.
> 
> My local merchant has these for 110$ + tax
> and the RJS winery series for 89$ + tax



Those are very good prices even in Canada!! 
I'm surprised you pay tax on wine kits though. In Nova Scotia kits are not taxed and, since here everything that can be taxed, is taxed, I've assumed they would not be taxed anywhere.


----------

